# hypos at 36 weeks - ahhhh!



## MrsCLH (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay so last weekend I started having hypos mid-late afternoon and then on Thursday it started happening mid-late morning as well. I've been snacking on toast between breakfast and lunch to avoid going hypo and then snacking on fruit and biscuits in the afternoon. The worst day was Saturday when I was 9.0 an hour after lunch and then one hour later I was 2.9! Yesterday I didn't have any hypos but I ate 2 slices of toast and jam in between breakfast and lunch and then it was my DH's mum's birthday yesterday so I had a small slice of birthday cake after lunch and didn't take extra insulin and was stil under 7.8 an hour later.

I did phone the diabetes midwives on Friday for advice but I wasn't too worried at that point because none of the hypos are bad and if I am going hypo, I'm not having any problem bringing it back up again.  Baby's movements have not changed at all, still wriggling around like mad! So I left a message for the diabetes midwives and have not had a call back yet.

I have got an appointment at the clinic tomorrow and feel like I will be okay to wait until then but having read Rach's story this morning I'm obviously worried! But if I decide not to wait I have absolutely no idea who to call anyway!!

I'm not ready for the baby to come yet!! We've just got the completion date on our new house and we are moving in 2 weeks - ahhhh to say I'm a bit stressed this morning would be an understatement!


----------



## margie (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope things settle for you. Call the maternity unit if you are concerned and explain why. There should be someone to take your calls and they ought to be able to get someone on duty who can look at the concerns and see if you need to come in.

I am not surprised you are stressed - its the feeling out of control and not being prepared that will get to you. 

Hope you start feeling a bit more settled. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Monkey (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope things improve soon for you. You might have seen on Rach's thread, my insulin requirements did drop in the later stages of pregnancy (35w+) and my placenta was absolutely fine. I'm sure I was told it's not unusual - frustrating, yes! 

Hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 29, 2011)

My insulin requirements went down towards the end of my pregnancy.  They brought my induction forward by a couple of days just in case, but my placenta was fine.

Definitely mention it to them tomorrow.  Hope it is all ok

Moving house at 38 weeks pregnant, you are brave.  I hope you are planning on lifting nothing, and sitting with your feet up giving orders.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I did try the diabetes midwife again in the end but still no answer, guess because of the bank holiday. And the only other number I have is the delivery triage suite and I tried them a few times and it was engaged constantly and in the meantime I have calmed down and will speak to them about it tomorrow. My insulin needs are not dropping massively, I'm just having to have maybe an extra 10g-20g carb snack between breakfast/lunch and lunch/dinner. So its nothing major but every little thing becomes a worry doesn't it?

Brave is one way of putting it, stark raving mad is another! The only saving grace is that our flat isn't sold yet, so whilst it will be nice if we manage to get settled in our new house before baby arrives, it won't be the end of the world if we don't.

Everything just felt so overwhelming this morning. I've had a busy couple of days and I was shattered this morning which never helps. I've had a really restful day today though. Breakfast in bed, finally got up around midday and then went for an afternoon nap around 4pm! Washed some baby clothes and bedding in a sudden panic that if baby does come this week it won't have anywhere clean to sleep or anything clean to wear, but that's as much as I've done all day.

DH making some dinner now and then we're going to chill out in front of a film.

Will let you know how I get on tmrw.

x


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi yeah mine was a slow drop and then very suddenly I was on 30% on my insulin pump meaning my insulin req was  down by  a huge 70%


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry baby started crying.  Once i got to 30% basal they gave me steroids just in case he was a c section and planned induction for 36 plus 1.  I really hope you get in touch with someone soon.  They'll want to monitor baby's heart rate in line with the drop in insulin requirement and it may mean visiting the hospital ever day just to do that.  Thats what they said with me and then I mentioned that I was still hypoing on a decreased basal (pumps are seriously incredible) and thats when they said i think we'll have you in so we can monitor him with every hypo.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for replying rach, on my way to hospital now, feel armed with plenty of info. Hope I can explain well enough what been happening as ive been eating extra rather than dropping insulin. Probably cos im worried about dropping it and then being high, cant win eh?! Will post an update later xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 30, 2011)

So...everything's okay. They've dropped my morning basal by 4 units and actually upped my lunchtime bolus by 2. So an overall decrease of 2 units - hardly anything. Baby's heartbeat fine, as is everything else. Going back next tues for a scan. In the meantime ive got the best number to ring if im worried. Feel shattered now! Going home to flake out!!


----------



## tracyp (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hypos at 36 weeks*

Hi , I have been following this forum, and I am in the same position. Have weekly scans to check flow from umbilical cord and watch for movements.
Lower rates of insulin on pump rather than high now I am 35 weeks tomorrow.
Not worried though as we are at a good point now and my little one is  5lb 8oz. worst thing is not prepared yet still painting room last week at work, plus my hubby has had to go to his dad as home rang he may not make it over next couple of days. He is in goole and we live in Leeds, and I have a feeling he may need to be in more than one place. Mrs clh hope all is well they will take good care of you in the hospital. Tracy


----------



## Monkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Pleased you got on ok and have more details of who to call if you need to. Not long now!


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi tracey

Mine was 5lb 2oz at 34 weeks so yes, plenty big enough now if they decide to come early!

You shouldn't be worried if you just have the room to paint. We don't move into our new house until sept 9th and im due on the 27th - aaaaahhh!

xx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad all was ok, have a good rest.


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2011)

Pleased everything is ok mrs x


----------



## tracyp (Aug 31, 2011)

Glad you both are ok, hope you get moved in ok but no lifting. X x


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 31, 2011)

tracyp said:


> Glad you both are ok, hope you get moved in ok but no lifting. X x



I'm planning on doing nothing but directing everyone else lol


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 31, 2011)

post-lunch blood was 12.0 - typical!! Funny how I now feel a little bit glad that its not low 

been out for my leaving lunch with work, last day on Friday (yay!), think it was the ciabatta and chunky chips that did it


----------

